# Identify



## C. G. Mark (Mar 3, 2020)

I have purchased this mower at an estate sell. I cannot find any plate or decal to identify the brand. It is an 8' mower.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi C.G. Mark, welcome to the tractor forum.

We need a picture. Is this mower a finish Mower with attachments for a tractor 3 point lift?


----------



## C. G. Mark (Mar 3, 2020)

The mower is 8' pull type.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

C.G.
I had one that looked identical many years ago, but don't remember if it had a name plate. Wish I still had it. 
Don't turn too short with it attached. It will eat driveline. Ask me how I know!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

C.G.,
I asked the old-timers on another forum to identify your mower. Got an immediate response. That is a Lilliston 7-6 pull type rotary mower. Bush Hog bought Lilliston's mower division about 20 years ago. You should be able to find parts (blades, belts, etc.) on the internet.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome back sixbales. We've missed you.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought the same thing. In fact I had to look at the name and date posted about 4 times! Welcome back sixbales.


bbirder said:


> Welcome back sixbales. We've missed you.


----------

